# I want to sell my FANTASTIC SALSA!!!! Now I need a commercial kitchen to rent.... Please Help!!!!!



## michellesalsa (Sep 13, 2011)

My wonderful husband and I live in New Orleans. After years of all of our friends begging us to bottle our salsa we finally decided to make this a reality. _We need a commercial kitchen to rent on a small scale to make and bottle our fresh salsa._ Any suggestions or leads would be greatly appreciated. Thank you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

contact the crescent city farmers markets, Loyola Economic Center had projects going with various people interested in small food business start ups.

Richard McCarthy is a great resource, tell him Julie from STL says hi.


----------



## michellesalsa (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you sooo much Julie for your reply. I will check it out ASAP!


----------

